# Jar-Archiv in Eclipse



## Gast (25. Nov 2006)

Hi - wie packe ich meinen Quellcode in ein Jar Archiv (Eclipse)? Jar Archive sind ja gar net vorhanden. Muss ich die mittels Plag-in einfügen? Und - wo finde ich dann dieses Plag-in? Bei netbeans geht das ja fast automatisch (erstellt selbstständig ein Jar). Aber ich möchte jetzt doch Eclipse verwenden - und das mit dem Jar-Archiv weiß ich einfach net...


----------



## Beni (25. Nov 2006)

Plugin, nicht "Plag-in"...

Unter dem Menü "File" gibt es einen Punkt "Export", in dem aufpoppenden Dialog hat es auch einen Punkt "Jar".


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2006)

He - danke.


----------

